# making starters from Arch. Shingles



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

On my own roofing projects, I cut the exposure off of the starter shingles using the cellophane strip on the back of the shingle as a guideline for the cut. I simple utility knife works well for this. I've used 3-tab shingles in the same manner, which are a bit less expensive.

I prefer having the proper seal on the leading edge of the roof.:thumbsup:


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

I would not install the dimensional shingles for a starter course. I also do not use 3-tab for starter but save money by using the pre-made starter.

On the 3-Tab shingles, you will need to cut off all the tabs for use as the starter. Are you sure the bundle of dimensional isn't for the actual roof?


----------



## diyroofer (Aug 29, 2011)

I figured that using the cellophane strip would be an option for making a relatively straight cut, but the bundle they gave me for starters is a cheap 30 year, and for whatever reason doesn't have that strip of cellophane on the back. I would use the nail guide lines but they aren't very straight anyways. I am debating whether or not I'm going to go buy a pre made starter strip this morning.

And yes, I know these are starters...I checked the order when I got home on thursday and there was a bundle of odd colored hip and ridge, and a bundle of white 30 yr., these were in addition to the 19 square of black lifetime shingles. I called them cause I was expecting starter strips, they said to use these, but it wasn't until I tried making a starter out of them that I realized it would be a pain (relative to pre cut starters).

Thanks to you both


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

Those cap shingles (Malarkey Hip & Ridge) are like the Certainteed ShadowRidge, a 4 piece perforated shingle. Don't use them lol. And don't use your Highlanders either. Go and buy more starters, even some 3-tabs if you can't buy "starter shingles" and cut the tabs off.


----------



## diyroofer (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, my friend who is helping me today just ran to hd to pick up some actual starters.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bcdemon said:


> Those cap shingles (Malarkey Hip & Ridge) are like the Certainteed ShadowRidge, a 4 piece perforated shingle. Don't use them lol.


 
That's funny Demon.,But UI did have a crew that used Tamko Hip $ Ridge for starters once.

When the roof was ready for the final ridge application I got a call that they were short on ridge.I was clueless because I always order an extra bundle of ridge in case of any damaged taps within the bundles.

Having never missed ridge count I went to deliver the H$R myself.Sure enough they had 3 bundles of 3-tabs left but no ridge.Not thinking anyone could be that dense to cut up perforated tabs I pulled back the rake line and sure enough.,Individual H&R starter tabs.

Needless to say they replaced the entire perimeter with starters and bought the ridge themselves out of the final bill.I pay for accidents but not stupidity.

BTW it just dawned on me who you were.,nice to see you here.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> BTW it just dawned on me who you were.,nice to see you here.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah some other sites have way too much spam to filter through, this site has actual people (from our continent) who may be interested in some help :laughing:

As per your story:
I handed a friend 7sq of shingles, with starters, capping, paper, nails and staples, everything he needed so the siding crew he hired could re-do his carport roof (I went down a few weeks later to do the house). So I get there and the roof looks fine, check the eve and gable edge,cool, they used starters and installed the ridge vent properly, I was happy.
Until I went to cap the house and found out some caps (still full shingles) had 3 holes in them. So I'm flipping through the open stack and just as I thought "what if they used these for starters" I find the first one, which had 6 inches cut off , then I roared. Considering I bought Certainteed Swift *Start* and Shadow*Ridge*, well I thought it was self explanatory. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bcdemon said:


> Yeah some other sites have way too much spam to filter through, this site has actual people (from our continent) who may be interested in some help :laughing:
> 
> As per your story:
> I handed a friend 7sq of shingles, with starters, capping, paper, nails and staples, everything he needed so the siding crew he hired could re-do his carport roof (I went down a few weeks later to do the house). So I get there and the roof looks fine, check the eve and gable edge,cool, they used starters and installed the ridge vent properly, I was happy.
> Until I went to cap the house and found out some caps (still full shingles) had 3 holes in them. So I'm flipping through the open stack and just as I thought "what if they used these for starters" I find the first one, which had 6 inches cut off , then I roared. Considering I bought Certainteed Swift *Start* and Shadow*Ridge*, well I thought it was self explanatory. :thumbsup:


 
That's funny.,Just when you think you have seen it all.,:laughing:


----------



## TFaulkner (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder...who's it saving money to use half dimensional and half ridgecap to start their roof? It sounds like they were trying to unload some old stuff they couldn't sell and hoped you wouldn't notice. 

If you're going to use the ridge, just make sure your seams are offset with the perforations, and with dimensional just cut the double layered part off and put the cellophane down so the shingle sticks. It should work fine, but still not ideal.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

New Heights I am a bit confused,,,are you wanting to use architectural for ridge?


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> I am a bit confused,,,are you wanting to use architectural for ridge?


Some of the ugliest "capping" I have ever seen lol.


----------



## diyroofer (Aug 29, 2011)

The guy said he charged me nine dollars a bundle for the leftovers, versus 25 dollars per bundle times two for the regular starters. I am going to insist they take the odds and ends back and credit me without a re stocking free, since I specifically asked for starters, and got confirmation on that at least twice. We got a bundle of gaf starters from home depot for forty bucks, which covers 120 feet...I only need 100.


----------



## TFaulkner (Apr 26, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> New Heights I am a bit confused,,,are you wanting to use architectural for ridge?


Oh you were asking me that question :thumbsup:

No I would never use arch for ridge, way too much work cutting and it looks bad. It was my understanding that the OP was delivered a bundle of arch and a bundle of ridge to use for his starter. So I was just throwing out some ways to make use of it. 

@diyroofer - Good choice, GAF starter has that extra tar strip and you won't have any problems with perforations to deal with. Just remember that GAF starter is shorter than normal shingle...at least it is where I live.


----------

